# New Mr. Flapper Episodes - Sad and Happy ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

From Tif on the Muscovy list.

Terry
-----------------------------

This week, unfortunately, I have to say goodbye to Miss Murphy:

http://www.mrflapper.com/051229.html

But I've had enough of sadness for awhile, so I had to post another
episode along with the sad one. It just goes to show that pets can 
sometimes go on with life in spite of death. Here are some photos of 
O'Malley in her own episode:

O'Malley's New Love
http://www.mrflapper.com/051229a.html


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear about Miss murphy, how terribly sad. It must have been quite a shockto find in a duck so young.  


...ah, but life goes on....and the second espisode is as cute as ever!  


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

They're always cute as babies but those close-up pix you take are stunning. I'm so sorry to hear about the bird dying from cancer. That is one horrid disease. My grandfather died of the disease - bone cancer. But I think it's extremely hard when an animal gets it. They have no clue what's going on.

All I can say is that now it's at peace and not suffering any more. It sometimes takes a lot of strength to make that decision but sometimes I feel it's the most humane decision.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, poor Miss Murphy. How sad.
Loved the second episode. Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Dear Members,

Please know that Mr. Flapper nor any of his and Georgie's progeny are mine .. nor are the episodes. Tiff on my Muscovy list owns these ducks, takes the pictures, and does the episodes .. quite wonderfully, in my mind.

I just don't want anyone confused about who these ducks belong to and where the episodes come from. Tiff deserves all the credit. If you would like to tell her how much you like them, there is a link at http://www.mrflapper.com to send them an e-mail. Heck, you can even buy a Mr. Flapper T-Shirt there!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I hate to cry first thing in the morning. Tell Tif I was very touched. It has only been in the past year that I realized how many birds can die of cancer. 

Mr. Flapper is his usual dapper self. What a ham and how I like him!

Maggie


----------

